# Updated Tanks Pics



## ace_1808 (Aug 16, 2004)

So heres my tank, finally got some new pics in...

Fish:
Got 6 caribes bout 6-9inches, 2 reds bout 4-5 inches.

Tank Equipment:
2x emperor 400's, 1 Rena XP3, and 175 wet/dry filter, AC800 powerhead, 2x 250W ebo jager heaters. Oh and of course my homemade stand









Decor:
Fake driftwood from Petsmart (easier to maintain), and some black gravel w/ black background (keepin it simple)

Hope you like.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Wrong forum, but looks good.


----------



## ace_1808 (Aug 16, 2004)

oops sorry bout that, can moderators please move to Piranha Pictures..........thanks.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Great job pulling it all together! It looks good 4 sure!!!

You should put the XP3 return line closer to a back corner so the jet of water can go the entire length of the tank.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

very nice tank...love the stand.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

ace_1808 said:


> oops sorry bout that, can moderators please move to Piranha Pictures..........thanks.
> [snapback]1148518[/snapback]​


Looks like a real nice set up......topic moved...









You might want to size those a little smaller next time on the width...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice set up, I like the way u beef up on filtration. How many gallons is that tank?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

You should put on the "jet" on the xp3 outflow and place it in the corner of the tank so it flows longways...like genius said


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

they have the EXACT driftwood at the petsmart here... CHEEP too. might pick up a couple peices.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice tank!!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

them ps look like they enjoy it in there!! lovely tank and nice fake wood, looks great

ian


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that's the nicest color i've seen on cariba in a long-ass time! great job!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I see you got that one Wet/dry Finally!!!!









Great looking caribas!!!!

Arnold- Remember those old caribas you sold to me??? Well theres 3 of them in those pictures







....

And yes those are the caribas from Arnolds like 30-40 shoal of caribas awhile ago







...


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

looks good, you made that stand? nice.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sweet looking setup man! Great job!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That's an awesome all black set up you got going there...and the fish...my God the fish...They're looking swicked.


----------



## ace_1808 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys. btw the tank is a 135.

3xtacie- yup finally got that wet dry, didn't think that 2 emps and xp3 was enough, this wet dry should do it. Those three big caribes, you can't really see how big they are in the pic but yeah those are your old ones. Still ruling the tank.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

awesome looking tank man.....nice pieces of driftwood they look pretty good


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice setup & nice reds.







Love black on black...


----------

